# SoundBlaster Live 5.1



## Guest (Apr 28, 2002)

Any Ideas on this. 

My neighbor recently purchased a brand new machine with the SoundBlaster Live 5.1 audio card. 

He also purchased the Inspire 5.1 (5300) Speaker set. 

When they built the machine they never loaded the software for the audio card, The let XP put the WDM driver in... :grrr: 

So I downloaded the latest driver upgrade for XP and installed it. 

Here's the rub. When I choose the four speaker setup it allows you to test and all works fine... 

But at no time whatsoever does it give you the option of selecting 5.1 speakers in the program menu... 

Everything is connected properly according to the speakers instructions so I have to be missing something configuration wise. 

Has anyone ever had this problem and how did you solve it?


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

I pulled this from creatives site, see if it will help.

SYMPTOMS
How to Effectively Configure AC-3 Decode 

RESOLUTION
AC-3 or Dolby Digital 5.1 is a standard in digital audio compression. The main feature of this style of compression is its single stream coding for all 5 speakers (center, front left and right, and rear left and right) and an independent subwoofer. It has become a required format on DVD and DVD-Audio discs and has made an appearance in computer games. With a Sound Blaster audio card with 5.1 speaker compatibility and AC-3 decoding, such as the Sound Blaster Live 5.1 or the Sound Blaster Audigy, along with 5.1 ready speakers, there is the option to choose whether decoding takes place on the speaker receiver or on the sound card. 

With the Sound Blaster Extigy, which is intended to act as the speaker receiver itself, AC3 decoding is always enabled. 

In general, if the speakers being used are capable of decoding an AC3 signal, such as the DTT 3500s or the Inspire 5700s, and are connected to the Digital Out port on the soundcard, it is best to disable AC-3 decode on the soundcard and let the speakers/decoder handle the signal. This will take work away from the soundcard and the computer, permitting them to focus on other matters. 

However, if the speakers being used are not capable of decoding AC3 signals themselves (for example the analog 5.1 speakers & Creative Inspire 5300), it is essential that the AC3 decoding be enabled so that the soundcard can decode the signal for the speakers. 

Also, it should be noted that with AC3 decoding turned off, the soundcard will not apply effects or otherwise process the signal. Thus, if it is necessary to have environmental effects, or other special effects applied by the soundcard it will again be necessary to have AC3 decode enabled. 

To change the AC3 decode options for the Sound Blaster Live 5.1, go to Start, Programs, Creative, Sound Blaster Live, Surround Mixer. In the Speaker Tab of the Surround Mixer, click on Settings. The check box to enable or disable AC-3 Decode will be in the lower portion of the Settings windows. 

On the Sound Blaster Audigy, go to Start, Programs, Creative, Sound Blaster Audigy, Surround Mixer. In the Speaker Tab of Surround Mixer, click on Advanced. Check or clear the box next to AC-3 Decode to enable or disable AC-3 decoding


----------



## DJ Specs (Dec 31, 2001)

Oh oh... Im worried now... our MENTOR is stuck!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2002)

Thanks danrak I'll take a look at this tomorrow.

I did look on the Creative site for a while but gave up and decided to cry out for help.

I took a look at the amount of downloads for software upgrades for this card in one day and figured this has got to be a known problem.

Hey DJ 

Not stumped more like depressed....

I get confused easy and after looking at all the crap involved with this card overkill kept coming to mind.

I use my computer to monitor media before burning to make sure it is cool and have a four channel with a subwoofer with a Santa Cruz card.

I use my home theater to do serious listening, This guy wants his computer to be his main sound system... 

But I shall overcome this minor setback... Dude...


----------

